# Clive Cussler/Dirk Pitt Which book 1st?



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Now that I own a Doxa I should probably read my 1st Clive Cussler/Dirk Pitt book. Seen the Movie "Sahara" and really liked it. What is the Best Clive Cussler book to read 1st? Does he mention his Doxa watch in all his books?

Thanks Doxa Fans!


----------



## JoeMaritime (Oct 23, 2011)

Congratulations on your Doxa! The best Cussler book to read 1st? I would suggest starting at the beginning. While Pacfic Vortex was actually the first book he wrote, it was the 6th to be published. The Mediterranean Caper was the first published - so I would suggest starting there. Here is a link to Dr. Cussler's website that lists all his books:
An Official WebSite of Bestselling Author Clive Cussler - Biography of Bestseller Action Adventure Novelist and Founder of NUMA
He does not reference Dirk's Doxa in every book - but it is referenced in quite a few. Enjoy!


----------



## domino (Feb 26, 2008)

I think all the Doxa references are listed on the Doxa website - under the Clive Cussler tab, I think. I"m not sure that all are listed, but seem to be a great number of them.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Found Several at Barnes & Noble and picked up my 1st Clive Cussler Dirk Pitt book







Inca Gold. Seems to have had the best reviews on Amazon.
Thanks Guys!


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Definitely start with Pacific Vortex and then go on to the Medditeranian Caper (if you plan on reading the entire series, which I highly reccomend), the order of the books can also be found on wikipedia. Cussler makes small references to each previous book in his newer book, i.e. he references Meditteranean Caper in Iceberg and mentions things from Iceberg in Raise the Titanic, so it's pretty cool to read them in sequence.

When you read Sahara, you'll realize the movie is NOTHING like the book. 
I enjoyed the movie too, but it doesn't do the book any justice.

I'm a huge Cussler fan, I've read from Pacific Vortex to Black Wind. I'm on a "Cussler Break" for now, but Treasue of Khan is next on my list, once I finish reading Moneyball.

As far as Doxa references, I seem to remember at least one in almost every book, but don't quote me on it. I assure you, they're in there. 

Welcome to the "Pitt Cult", you'll be happy you joined.


----------



## AngrySquirrel (Jun 30, 2011)

Good choice "Inca Gold" is my favourite of all  Enjoy!


----------



## chas1133 (Sep 8, 2009)

check my post around here somewhere..."Treasure of Kahn"...and yes I believe Doxa gets a mention in every one of 'em....


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Actually I don't think he mentions the DOXA in quite all, but most (?). Steve Tracy would know (and will probably read this thread and answer at some point!).

As to order, I didn't start with the first. I borrowed one or two (or was it three?) before I decided I should read the whole series (still haven't finished them all, I got bogged down about 2/3 in). I do have them all except for perhaps the last one or two). I bought quite a few used on eBay, some in lots.

Once I decided to read them all, I did go back to the beginning. I think it was the very first written (released later) that actually had him wearing an Omega (gotten from his Father IIRC), Anyway, read one or two, if you like what you see, go back to the beginnings of the series and start there (you'll note a very different Dirk Pitt in the earliest works, but need to recall the times in which they were written also).

They are a great escape from the mundane, as long as you don't try to take them too literally. There are accuracy issues with diving physics, flight physics and other. Just remember it is fiction, and in fiction, all things are possible and the rules of physics may be altered!


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

Tbone, ya got me!

If you read them in order, know that Cussler himself does not regard Pacific Vortex!, The Mediterranean Caper, and Iceberg (the first three in the order they were written) as his best work. Cussler has stated that his "formula" and characters were not as well established. Some major characters from the series aren't even in these books!

Raise the Titanic! is his classic, but Al doesn't even have a part in the story hardly at all.

I recommend Vixen 03 as a great starting/introduction to the Clive Cussler/Dirk Pitt series. It's a great book in the style that Cussler came to be known for. It's not very long and it's got some "classic" Dirk Pitt plots going on. Night Probe! is after Vixen 03 and is a fantastic story (who doesn't want to see Dirk Pitt go up against James Bond?) and if you read those two, you'll be hooked and then want to read all of them. At that point, go back to the beginning and read them in order.

I love Inca Gold, but it's the longest book and some people have a hard time with it. There's a bit more narrative and back story than most of Cussler's books.

The Doxa isn't mentioned in the first couple books, but it pretty much makes an appearance in every one since.

My current collection of all signed US First Editions. The Storm comes out in two days!


----------



## Conky (Apr 26, 2008)

Steve Tracy said:


> My current collection of all signed US First Editions. The Storm comes out in two days!


WOW! Impressive. Does Mr. Cussler come to your city for book signings every time a new book is released?


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

I wish he did! I attended the Clive Cussler Collector's Society Convention in Denver back in 2005 and Cussler autographed most of my older books there. Then I saw him at the Auburn-Cord-Dusenberg Museum in Indiana a couple years ago and I got most of my other books and stuff signed. He did make an appearance at a local book store (1 1/2 drive, so not too local) a year and a half ago too.

You can get the current books from www.poisonedpen.com and as a matter of fact, Clive Cussler will be signing The Storm tonight at the Poisened Pen in Arizona tonight! You can go to their website or call them to even have Cussler personally inscribe the book to you!

Here's a link: http://poisonedpen.com/event/clive-cussler-signs-the-storm-a-kurt-austin-adventure/


----------



## Dillinger-63 (Jun 7, 2012)

Which book would you recommend from an iBook perspective as some of the older books are not available on my iPad.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Dillinger-63 said:


> Which book would you recommend from an iBook perspective as some of the older books are not available on my iPad.


What is the earliest one that is? I'd probably start there (though perhaps getting the earlier ones in print first if they don't go far back, the earlier ones to me had a more dynamic feel to them).


----------



## Dillinger-63 (Jun 7, 2012)

T Bone said:


> What is the earliest one that is? I'd probably start there (though perhaps getting the earlier ones in print first if they don't go far back, the earlier ones to me had a more dynamic feel to them).


The Mediterranean Caper. Pacific Vortex is not available in the iBook store, at least not yet.


----------



## jslocki (Jan 20, 2011)

I've read all of the classic Dirk Pitt books two and in some cases three times. Great books all of them but I would recommend reading Dragon, Sahara and Inca Gold. Those three are the strongest in my opinion and when Cussler was at the height of his powers. That being said, you won't regret reading any of them.


----------



## whtwlf (Mar 31, 2009)

Not sure about ibooks but i checked amazon and Med Caper is available on kindle and there is a kindle app for iphone/ ipad.

I also went and clicked on the "I'd like this book on Kindle" link for all the old ones that aren't available as yet. It might help if more of us did that 

Hope that helps.


----------

